# My 420 on Dirty's



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm Going to start from the Beginning to now....


the day i got it September 11th 2007





















Few days later lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> looks good


 
thanks man more to come...


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

my first tear down.... ripped a boot and messed the cv joint up...




























first radio










3rd snorkel lol



















the day i got the new wheels and 27's..


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

the first time i sunk her lol










going in


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

putting new air filter i think?? lol


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

took the cd player out fiberglassed over it and installed new speakers... box is now on KEVIN24 bike....










exhaust snorkel






























2 videos at RIVER RANCH


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

pullin this guy out lol


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

before the wreck...










lil video...of me and KEVIN24

[ame=http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/stilltippin864/Random%20Atv%20pictures/?action=view&current=dirtyfootymudranch1003.mp4]







[/ame]














































WRECK....the straps came loose on trailer and it rolled off and flipped 6 times...NO INSURANCE























































8 speaker setup...


















[ame=http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/stilltippin864/8%20Speaker%20Sound%20system/?action=view&current=atvvideo002.mp4]







[/ame]

last picture with the 27's before i sold them and went with 30's


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dirty's on 14's I bought from lilbigtonka

I MIGHT go make a video of the new speakers today....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

beautiful is all i can say now we need to get your spacers in the rear installed when they get here and get that gr installed and you be rollin like a big shot


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> beautiful is all i can say now we need to get your spacers in the rear installed when they get here and get that gr installed and you be rollin like a big shot


 
:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i used to live right near you in avon park


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> i used to live right near you in avon park


 
cool man that was like 10 south of me... i wish you were still there i need someone to help me with this GR when i get the money to get it lol...


here is a picture from tonight when i washed her up after a ride...




























just to show you how far the wheels are int he fenders in the back ....i will have my other spacers by the end of the week to widen this baby up...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats an awesome looking bike, it looks like the right front tire is laid in a bit? might just be the angle of the picture.


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> Thats an awesome looking bike, it looks like the right front tire is laid in a bit? might just be the angle of the picture.


 
Thanks ...and it is the picture...


----------



## dtownmudslinger420 (Mar 7, 2011)

how did you fit the 30s without them rubbin i tried on some 29.5 laws and they were rubbin a little


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

dtownmudslinger420 said:


> how did you fit the 30s without them rubbin i tried on some 29.5 laws and they were rubbin a little


Little bit of trimming FTW!!! :bigok:


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

dtownmudslinger420 said:


> how did you fit the 30s without them rubbin i tried on some 29.5 laws and they were rubbin a little


 
depends...my bike is SRA and my wheels are front IRS wheels with 1.5 spacers and i just had a trim just a hair in the rear for them to fit without rubbing with me (270)LBS sitting on it... then when i stacked 2inch spacers on the 1.5 spacers i had to almost cut the whole floor board off and it still scrubbs ...i might be taking them off sooner or later.... it only scrubbs now when in reverse....


----------



## dtownmudslinger420 (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah the 29.5 rubs just a hair on the outside corner no were else but thats without any lift in back i can clear 31s in the front with just a litte rubbin


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice...!


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Nice...!


 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

heading over to my buddy house in a few hours to install my spring spacers ill keep ya updated on the measurements...


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

rancher on 30s very nice..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now see tippin im the bestest friend someone could ask for and why is that because without me you would still have baby 27's i told you we could do it...lol no rubbing with 30's on a 420 now thats PIMP


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

LMAO ^^^


but yeah sorry guys i got the spacers in stalled but by the time i thought of taking measurements we already had the rear show off....we started with the rear shock it took us about 2 hours to figure out how we were going to do it...then we got that one mounted up and moved to the front lets just say it took us 15 mins on each front spring after that .... it gave me atleast 1.5 lift and with me sitting on it ...it does not hit the fenders anymore.... i'm going riding with friends saturday night...i cant wait!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now you just need a pc3 and a trip over to my neck of the woods to see what she is capable of


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> now you just need a pc3 and a trip over to my neck of the woods to see what she is capable of


you forgot my rear output shaft oil seal doedoe lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Still love this bike. Just needs some gearing. 


I need to kick up some 27 or 28 s/w laws or backs.........


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great looking bike. I liked watching all the pictures in order like that. It was kind of like watching a kid grow up or a movie, even had the sad part in the middle.


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> Great looking bike. I liked watching all the pictures in order like that. It was kind of like watching a kid grow up or a movie, even had the sad part in the middle.


 
hehe thanks man... and ya i thought it was pretty cool how i did the pictures too


----------

